# Inseguridad



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Con toda la pena del mundo tuvimos que cancelar el viaje de fin de semana a la ruta de Tepic-San Blas.
Ya teniendo todo organizado hablé con un amigo a Tepic, preguntándole como andaba el ambiente, para mi sorpresa me recomendó no ir y menos aún por la ruta planeada, ya que por ahí es sitio donde acostumbran en estos días ir a tirar cuerpos.
Me quedé helado, porque es una ruta hasta cierto punto transitada.
Triste que esté ocurriendo esto, no nada más en Nayarit, sino en gran parte del país.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

aqui en mzt seguido se organizaban recorridos a diferentes pueblos vecinales( la noria, el armadillo, etc), pero todo eso se acabo debido a la inseguridad... una lastima la verdad:madman: :madmax:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

No pero si aqui no pasa nada! Seguro te estan cuenteando. No son balazos, son cuetes por aquello del bicentenario. 

Mexico lindo y querido...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> No pero si aqui no pasa nada! Seguro te estan cuenteando. No son balazos, son cuetes por aquello del bicentenario.
> 
> Mexico lindo y querido...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados todos:

Hay que mantener la calma y utilizar el sentido común y la prevención en las salidas y lugares para rodar, ¡ QUE NO PANDA EL CÚNICO !

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

Puñetero que me dispare!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Flankerdog said:


> Puñetero que me dispare!


La solución hubiera sido llevar prendas antibalas como esta.


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> La solución hubiera sido llevar prendas antibalas como esta.


Esa camiseta la vi por primera vez en CD Juarez. Que si es el capital de los asesinatos del mundo. Esto te digo por experiencia.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tambien esta aquella camiseta que dice... "Vamos a Tampico! Yo DISPARO!"

:lol:

Esta gacho por aca... si de por si no ruedo... 
No se donde se metio el diablo, pero hoy tuvimos (zona conurbada de Ta-ta-ta-tampico, Cd. Matadero y Enlamira) el dudoso honor de salir en el noticiero de la mañana.

Chales... le voy a preguntar a la flota por aca donde se puede rodar, pero no veo mucho de donde cortar.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Asi es Warp, mis papás estan alla y me dicen que van 11 dias consecutivos que oyen disparos desde la casa. Menos mal ya sale en las noticias porque mucho tiempo estuvo muy "tranquilo" segun los noticieros. Ojalá con eso se vea mas presencia militar (o federal, de de batman y robin) y se tranquilice un poco la situacion. Yo por lo pronto no regreso hasta que deje de tronar jejeje


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues yo insisto, no niego que la inseguridad y la violencia existen en México y por lo visto cada vez se pone más rudo el asunto, pero también insisto en que no hay que caer en la actitud de "sálvese quien pueda" y a encerrarse todos en su casa. Un amigo fué el fin de semana pasado con otros cuates a rodar Tepic-San Blas (desconozco la ruta exacta que utilizaron, ni tampoco sé si tuvieron que hacer "bunny-hops" para pasar por encima de bolsas con cuerpos desmembrados) y todo normal, hasta nos invitó a que fuéramos.

No se trata de crear polémica ni mucho menos, simplemente de tener los más elementos posibles en la balanza para poder tomar una decisión sobre si rodar ó no, en dónde, con quien, cuántos, con un AK47 en el Camelbak ó solo ligas y cáscaras de naranja, y a qué hora.

Finalmente, si la inseguridad se está imponiendo en nuestro país, es porque hay quienes ya tomaron una decisión de cómo actuar y lo están haciendo. Los demás, aunque gran mayoría, seguimos pasivos y aguantadores como siempre, esperando que, también como siempre, alguien más resuelva el problema. ¿Hasta cuándo...?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Finalmente, si la inseguridad se está imponiendo en nuestro país, es porque hay quienes ya tomaron una decisión de cómo actuar y lo están haciendo. Los demás, aunque gran mayoría, seguimos pasivos y aguantadores como siempre, esperando que, también como siempre, alguien más resuelva el problema. ¿Hasta cuándo...?


En mi caso, seguimos con nuestra vida normal. Pero si estamos al pendiente para ver donde pasar y donde no.

En cuanto a resolver el problema... eso cada quien debe hacerlo desde su trinchera. Educar a tus hijos, ser responsable, no hacer transas, respetar la ley, denunciar delitos, etc. No va a ser rapido y requiere que todos jalen, pero es la unica solucion.

Yo tambien pensaba que uno no debe vivir con miedo, debe hacer algo, pero es dificil cuando te detienen en la calle falsos transitos y te apuntan con una pistola en la cabeza mientras te amenazan con quitarte el auto o la vida mientras vas con tu familia e hijos (no me paso a mi, pero Dios me libre!). Aca a los comerciantes les sacan dinero, a los taxistas, etc. Y con quien te quejas? Sacas una trona y te pones a hacerla de justiciero anonimo?? Hay gente que ha tomado la ley en sus manos y ha contratado matones para defenderse... pero pues vamos hacia un estado de la "Ley del Mas Fuerte".

Muchos jovenes se dejan ir por el camino facil y ahora cada pelao que no encuentra trabajo, lo "contratan" los chicos malos y le dan una camionetota, dinero y un arma y estos se sienten invencibles. Hay partes del pais donde el trabajo es la droga y no hay una verdadera opcion.

Sin afan de armar polemica (no me interesa, tengo mi punto de vista y bueno o malo no va a cambiar mucho), la presencia del Ejercito y Armada le da confianza a la gente. Ver a los soldados patrullando tus calles es hasta cierto punto atemorizante, pero a la gente le da la confianza de que hay alguien que te defienda y que no van a quedarse de brazos cruzados y mucho menos correr a esconderse. Mis respetos para nuestros militares, hay que haber estado en la Sierra o en un lugar como Tampico, Reynosa, Cd. Juarez, Tijuana, etc para entenderlos.

Si, necesitamos hacer algo... ser buenos mexicanos, educar a nuestros hijos, hacer lo nuestro y exigir a nuestras autoridades que hagan su parte. Este pais es grande y lo seguira siendo siempre que cada quien haga su parte desde donde le toca.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, es increíble que ahora resulta que el DeFectuoso (del cual soy residente) es la ciudad más segura del país... y eso que te siguen asaltando hasta con cuchara en ciertas partes de la ciudad. ¿que está pasando?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Wow, es increíble que ahora resulta que el DeFectuoso (del cual soy residente) es la ciudad más segura del país... y eso que te siguen asaltando hasta con cuchara en ciertas partes de la ciudad. ¿que está pasando?


En realidad sigue siendo la mas alta en delitos comunes... pero pues no hay granadazos, tiroteos y enfrentamientos en las calles.

Sigue siendo la mas alta en secuestros, robo violento y demas...

Aunque yo ya estoy pensando en regresar para alla. Aca en Tampico tenemos todo lo que en el DF, mas los tiroteos. Y lo peor del caso... es mas plano que una mesa de billar, no hay montañas!!


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Pronto vamos a tener que salir a rodar así!!!!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

baaaah, que poco aguantan,....


saludos desde Monterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrey


(las rrrr son el ruido de la ar15/ak47 disparando)





en nota relacionada: hoy fui a rodar alla rumbo a Santiago, donde hace unos meses asesinaron al Alcalde... y nos fuimos en la Lobo King Ranch de un amigo... en la carretera nacional vi a varios ruteros entrenando... y mucha gente q' iba con sus cuatrimotos y motos enduro....

OBVIAMENTE no tantos como se veian antes, pero todavia hay movimiento....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*A propósito de balazos, ráfagas de metralleta , etc. etc.*

Estimados :

Es cierto que hay muchas señales del ambiente inseguro en algunas partes del país , sin embargo la vida sigue , hay que seguir rodando sin perder de vista la situación y tomando las medidas preventivas correspondientes .

saludos.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Respeto su actitud y sus comentarios pero definitivamente no podemos permitir que estas gentes nos obliguen a cambiar de vida

recuerden somos mas los buenos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

el_novato said:


> Respeto su actitud y sus comentarios pero definitivamente no podemos permitir que estas gentes nos obliguen a cambiar de vida
> 
> recuerden somos mas los buenos


................................................................................................................................

A hue.... uelita de Batman , muy bien dicho .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Pos por aca en la frontera*

Tijuana las cosas de ciclismo se siguen haciendo. El sabado pasado al igual que este sabado se hicieron raites de 100 kilometros por la sierra. Del Hongo(rumorosa) a ojos ******(ensenada). Gente sale a rutear todos los dias y muchos en los fines de semana.

El panico trae mas panico, si hay que tener precaucion, pero de los cientos de ciclistas que yo conozco a ninguno le a pasado nada, ok 3 les robaron la bici en su casa.

La gente honesta triunfa a aunque a veces el triunfo se vea lejos. Nada mas acuerdense como se puso en colombia, que hasta aviones tumbo pablito y donde esta pablito ahora.

Nos vemos rodando.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por aca en Guadalajara, ya esta mas tranquila la cosa. Desde que se implemento el operativo de vigilancia por parte de los guardabosques de la Primavera, ya todo volvió a la normalidad. Ya se vuelve a ver familias completas, con niños chiquitos pedaleando, mujeres, etc. Pero para mi ya no ha sido lo mismo, pues uno rueda a la defensiva, tomando precauciones, nada mas esperando a ver de donde sale un chango a robarte.
No es como antes que yo agarraba la bici el dia, que fuera, a la hora que fuera y me iba solo para donde apuntara la chancla, hasta que me diera la noche. En fin, aquellos tiempos . . .


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*monterrey*

aca en monterrey, hace meses la bajaron a uno de la raza una tuareg que cuidaba a los ruteros, ahora mejor low profile, netaaaaaa...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

MarcoL said:


> aca en monterrey, hace meses la bajaron a uno de la raza una tuareg que cuidaba a los ruteros, ahora mejor low profile, netaaaaaa...


Asi es mi querido Marcol, la situacion esta dificil actualmente. En estos ultimos dias la moda LOW PROFILE es lo mas IN. :thumbsup:

Yo ya estoy haciendo negociaciones para cambiar mi Turner por esta bici:

:ciappa:









Saludos Dr Foes


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bici Cambio*

O si no la Turner + la Banshee Rune + la Foes por:

:band:

:ihih:









Saludos y Feliz Año 2011

Saludcita !!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Dangerous and risky trading for the gas specialist.....*



DrF035 said:


> Yo ya estoy haciendo negociaciones para cambiar mi Turner por esta bici:
> 
> View attachment 588788
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Caray Doctor que malas intenciones para comenzar el año , si logras concretar esa negociación exitosamente te estarás llevando al baile al dueño de esa super bici .

Sabemos que las bicis Turner son buenas , pero de ninguna manera la Flux le llega a ese bicicletón , y digo bicicletón porque realmente es una bici-camión.

La Flux tiene calidad en los materiales y acabados , pero el bicicletón aún sin verlo físicamente se ve que su tuberia es acero de lo mejor seguramente Reynolds, Columbus, Dedacciai o True Temper , ahí se lleva de calle al aluminio de la Flux .........tu ganas , el pierde.

De las soldaduras nadie puede negar que se ven y son resistentes y hechas a mano , la Flux también , pero el bicicletón le gana en resistencia ......, tu ganas , el pierde.

La geometría de la Flux y el diseño del cuadro no le va a servir al dueño del bicicletón para el doble propósito que el necesita , transporte y vehículo de trabajo , en cambio tu sales ganando porque en el bicicletón puedes cargar lo que quieras ( hasta otras bicis ) y ademas tu no tienes un bicicletón de " esos " en tu establo de bicis , tu ganas , el pierde.

Si hacen el cambio, al inocente dueño del bicicletón lo van a bajar y asaltar a las primeras de cambio , ya que ; aunque las Turner no son muy conocidas realmente las llantitas blancas llaman la atención , en cambio tú vas a salir feliz por todas partes en tu "low profile bike " sin ningun temor a asaltos o secuestro express , tu ganas, el pierde.

Otro detalle a considerar es que la Flux es un modelo normal de serie , en cambio el bicicletón a leguas se ve que es un diseño unico y ademas custom , invaluable, tu ganas , el pierde .

En el casi seguro caso de que el dueño del bicicletón quisiera adaptar la Flux para su chamba , a las primeras de cambio se dará cuenta que salió perdiendo , cuando le quite a la Flux el toptube para dar cabida a su tambo , la Flux se va a abrir de patitas como bailarina de ballet al final del cascanueces o como porrista ejecutando un split o como recién casada .......ja ja ja , tu ganas , el pierde.

De estabilidad ni caso tiene hablar , la geometría del bicicletón habla por si misma , tu ganas , el pierde.

Podría analizar otros aspectos , pero no le veo caso , si haces la negociación ya realizaste el trade del año .

La negociación luce muy ventajosa para tí , se emparejaría un poco el margen , si le dieras mínimo la Foes y la Rune para compensar y que no te veas muy empresario de cadena comercial grandotota, ja ja ja

Saludos y felicidades.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Nueva marca de bicis de la Union Sovietica*

Oye Last Biker:

Me acaba de llegar un catalogo de una nueva marca de bicis que las fabrican a mano en Moscú.

Creo que por sus especificaciones y geometria se pudieran vender bastante bien aqui en Mexico.

No se si con tus contactos pudieras lograr la importacion y distribucion de esta marca, porque ya estamos varios apuntados para adquirir una.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bici con Thompson , no con Thomson........*



DrF035 said:


> Oye Last Biker:
> 
> Me acaba de llegar un catalogo de una nueva marca de bicis que las fabrican a mano en Moscú.
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
traen su control* remoro* en el manubrio.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fe de erratas : remoto

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

me toco ver un muertito una vez en el ajusco, en pleno 14 de febrero.
que desconsiderados


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, una muy mala noticia para los que rodamos por el desierto de los leones el pasado 10 de febrero el sr francisco calderon fue brutalmente atacado con gas pimienta por dos asaltantes en una vereda cerca del convento, el sr francisco es un corredor y fotografo que frecuentemente va al desierto (para leer su historia entren al facebook de amigos del desierto de los leones a.c) tenemos que volver a hacer ruido porque las autoridades hasta que no ven que mucha gente se queja no empiezan a hacer algo, no podemos perder este espacio para rodar.saludos.


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

Servidor pedalea por Chihuahua y zonas cercanas, y hasta ahora he tenido suerte de no ver nada desagradable (iba a decir raro, pero por desgracia ya no lo es), y que sepa ninguno de mis amigos de pedales.

Pero sí que es cierto que muchos cadáveres de tiroteados, ajusticiados, levantandos, etc, aparecen por zonas por las que solemos hacer nuestras marchas. Por ejemplo la subida al cerro Aquiles Serdan durante unos meses aparecieron día sí, día no, un muerto en la terracería. Y no te digo nada del ride Ch-Aldama: imposible por mtb porque el camino está lleno de muertos.

La sierra, que es de lo más bonito de México, hay que andarse con pies de plomo si quieres salir a hacer trekking a pie o en bici. Olvídate de salir fiándote de tu habilidad con el GPS y la cartografía, porque como termines cruzando un campo o camino de narcos, no sales de ahí. Sólo puedes contratar viajes o marchas organizadas, que aparte de caros, quitan el encanto explorador y aventurero de salir con la mochila en la espalda a ver monte.

En fin, estén atentos amigos, no se dejen amedrentar porque eso sería peor (sería cederles por completo el monte a estos canallas), pero hay que ser cauto y saber que hay zonas por las que es mejor no meterse.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE= Y no te digo nada del ride Ch-Aldama: imposible por mtb porque el camino está lleno de muertos.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Estimados , eso si ya está muy cañón , un camino lleno de muertos ...........que barbaridad .

Pues por aquí en una de las subidas al Zapo , la del basurero , al final de la recta polvosa también hay un montón de muertos , la diferencia es que aquí si está plenamente justificado ya que es un panteón.......

Ya en serio , al mal tiempo , buena cara , y hay que salir a rodar con precaución en todos lados .

Saludos.


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

Lo de Aldama es algo increíble. Recuerdo hace 4 años me decían mis amigos cuando íbamos por aquellos rumbos: "si alguna vez hay una 3ª guerra mundial, una catástrofe nuclear o va a caer un meteorito a la Tierra, usted véngase aquí a Aldama porque nunca pasa nada!" Y ahora resulta que para ser un pueblo tan pequeño y tranquilo, tiene un índice de delincuencia mayor que Chihuahua.

Durante meses en la carretera ch-aldama aparecían casi a diario muertos. Parece que ya zanjaron las bandas sus temas y se han calmado las cosas, pero sencillamente no nos apetece mucho regresar por caminos de terracería no vaya a ser que nos topemos con algo poco deseable o seamos testigos de un ajusticiamiento criminal.

Mil ojos, compañeros.


----------

